# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Производительность и дизайн: MMD выпускает монитор Philips 276E8VJSB

## Labs

*Минск, 18 октября – MMD, ведущий производитель дисплеев и лицензионный партнер бренда мониторов Philips, анонсирует выход абсолютного нового ЖК монитора Philips 276E8VJSB.* 27-дюймовый (68.6 см) 4K UHD дисплей оборудован новейшими технологиями для ультрачетких изображений, превосходной яркости и резкости и реалистичных изображений под любым углом. Утонченный, элегантный дизайн и функции для удобства пользователя: новый дисплей -  хороший выбор как для работы, так и для дома.
*
Превосходное качество изображений*
Philips 276E8VJSB предлагает пользователям множество передовых технологий для безупречного качества изображений, что делает новый монитор идеальным для просмотра фото, фильмов и веб-страниц, а также для работы в любом профессиональном приложении, которое требует однородной яркости и точной цветопередачи. Разрешение UltraClear 4K UHD (3840 x 2160) гарантирует высокую точность, а IPS ЖК панель воспроизводит удивительно четкие изображения и яркие цвета, которые можно оценить практически под любым углом (178/178 градусов). Кроме того 10-битный дисплей обеспечивает глубину цвета, а поддержка 1.074 млрд. оттенков и 12-битная внутренней обработка – плавный переход и детализацию.
*
Элегантный дизайн*
Philips 276E8VJSB в равной степени элегантный и мощный. Он особенно подходит для работы в мультимониторных установках или режиме мозаики: ультраузкие рамки сводят к минимуму влияние отвлекающих факторы и обеспечивают целостный внешний вид для увеличения эффективности, а утонченный современный дизайн впишется в интерьер любого дома.
*
Внимание к потребностям пользователя*
Монитор Philips 276E8VJSB c широким набором функций для удобства пользователя предназначен для того, чтобы сделать работу максимально приятной и результативной. Так, функция MultiView служит для упрощения работы над рядом задач с использованием нескольких экранов, технология Flicker-Free регулирует яркость и уменьшает мерцание для большего комфорта во время просмотра и снижения усталости глаз после длительного использования, режим LowBlue улучшает самочувствие, применение экологически чистых материалов вносят вклад в сохранение окружающей среды, а низкое энергопотребление «облегчает» счет за электричество.
_
Philips 276E8VJSB дебютирует в середине ноября 2018. Рекомендованная производителем цена составляет 699 BYN._

----------

